# HGVC Vegas



## vegasVIP (Jun 21, 2012)

I am in the resale purchase process for a 7k yearly at the Karen St. property ($9,957 was total inc fees).  I just past ROFR last Friday.  I hear that resale owners have called Hilton prior to receiving their welcome package and were issued their membership number over the phone.  Does anyone have the number they called and if this is true.  Thanks, Ken.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 22, 2012)

*ROFR dropping?*

This seems to be a low mark, at least in the last few months.  Any other experience with Hilton passing on a 7K platinum for under $10K all in?  Could it just be the Karen St property that they don't want?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 22, 2012)

vegasVIP said:


> I am in the resale purchase process for a 7k yearly at the Karen St. property ($9,957 was total inc fees).  I just past ROFR last Friday.  I hear that resale owners have called Hilton prior to receiving their welcome package and were issued their membership number over the phone.  Does anyone have the number they called and if this is true.  Thanks, Ken.



Congratulations Ken !!

Here's the contact information you requested.

Telephone  
800-932-4482 From the U.S. and Canada 
44-845-608-6385 From Europe 
407-521-3141 Worldwide 

Hours of Operation  
Monday through Thursday:  8 a.m. to 10 p.m. EST 
Fridays and Saturdays:  8 a.m. to 8 p.m. EST (limited reservation services after 5:30 p.m.)  


*2012 Member Guide* - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19

*Grand Times, the Club Member newsletter (Spring 2012 edition)* - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=24


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 22, 2012)

We have seen reports of folks calling for their member number.  I suggest that you don't start calling until one week after your deed has been sent to HGVC for the transfer (the closer can tell when it has).  With your member # you can set up your online account at https://www.hgvclub.com/index.html

A few days after you receive your welcome kit, you'll get another from Hilton Honors.  In case no one has told you this: Using using HGVC points to book hotels or convert to HH-points is typically a poor use of points. Its far better to augment your HHonors account with HHonors' affininty CC's from Am-Ex and CitiBank.


----------



## Remy (Jun 22, 2012)

RX8 said:


> This seems to be a low mark, at least in the last few months.  Any other experience with Hilton passing on a 7K platinum for under $10K all in?  Could it just be the Karen St property that they don't want?



They don't need any more Vegas inventory now that Elara is in sales mode. 60,000 weeks to sell is all the inventory HGVC needs.

I'm hoping we see them down at $7,000 over the next few months as people get wise to the new ROFR standard. At that price I'm buying LV Strip.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information.  I read a ton on here and actually visited the Keren St. Property before deciding to buy.  My parents own 2 HGVC and love them.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jul 19, 2012)

RX8 said:


> This seems to be a low mark, at least in the last few months.  Any other experience with Hilton passing on a 7K platinum for under $10K all in?  Could it just be the Karen St property that they don't want?



Wanted to update everyone on this transactions, as there was some speculation i am sure.  Just called Hilton and was issued my membership and the 7k is in my account.  Now time to get used to this reservation system.

The place I purchased from was Ebay, from a seller named Redweek4less.  My agent was Noah Bradford and he made the whole transaction very easy.  I made payment on May 10th and finalized it today.  Hope this information helps any new buyers out there.  Just a note, I originally spoke with Judy about purchasing, but she said this price point would not pass ROFR.  Im glad it did and dont be afraid to push the envelope.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations.  When we owned a timeshare it was the HGVC on Karen Street and we liked it very much because of the private club like atmosphere.  Now that it's all remodeled I am sure it must be lovely.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2012)

Remy said:


> They don't need any more Vegas inventory now that Elara is in sales mode. 60,000 weeks to sell is all the inventory HGVC needs.
> 
> I'm hoping we see them down at $7,000 over the next few months as people get wise to the new ROFR standard. At that price I'm buying LV Strip.



Has HGVC started selling at the Elara?  I know that they are renting rooms, but I haven't seen any indication that they have started selling yet?

Elara is a lot of competition for the HGVC Strip property that they are really pushing along with Parc Soleil and Myrtle Beach.


----------



## barond (Jul 20, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Has HGVC started selling at the Elara?  I know that they are renting rooms, but I haven't seen any indication that they have started selling yet?
> 
> Elara is a lot of competition for the HGVC Strip property that they are really pushing along with Parc Soleil and Myrtle Beach.



Apparently so.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175338

3400 points for $17k. 

Baron


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2012)

barond said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175338
> 
> ...



Interesting.  Sounds like they are PH Westgate owners that were approached and strong-armed (BS'd) into buying new HGVC Elara TS (the unsold units).  At least that's they way I read it.

Sorry for interrupting/barging into this thread.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jul 21, 2012)

Ron, we were in Vegas a few months ago and stopped in the Elara to look around.  Most of the people checking in looked as. If they rented it an were ready to party hard!!!!   You can just tell it was crazy.  I hope as they sell the crowd changes a bit to what I've seen at other HGVG.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 21, 2012)

vegasVIP said:


> Ron, we were in Vegas a few months ago and stopped in the Elara to look around.  Most of the people checking in looked as. If they rented it an were ready to party hard!!!!   You can just tell it was crazy.  I hope as they sell the crowd changes a bit to what I've seen at other HGVG.



I think you may be correct.  They rent out rooms and it does seem to attract a party crowd.  At least that is what I heard from my nephew who stayed and played hard there during the SEMA show a year or so ago.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 21, 2012)

vegasVIP said:


> Ron, we were in Vegas a few months ago and stopped in the Elara to look around.  Most of the people checking in looked as. If they rented it an were ready to party hard!!!!   You can just tell it was crazy.  I hope as they sell the crowd changes a bit to what I've seen at other HGVG.



The PH Hotel/Casino has that reputation, a party place.  Saw it first hand also, when I had to go there a couple of times for some special events earlier this year (I live in Vegas).  I'd be happy never to go back to the PH, except for Pampas Brazilian Grill, but it's near the door on Harmon and I can vale park, so it's In-and-Out, and I don't mean burgers.  Too many rude and obnoxious people at the PH, and NO it's not like that everywhere in Vegas, just the crowd that PH attracts.

Since PH Hotel rents rooms in the hotel 

http://www.planethollywoodresort.com/casinos/planet-hollywood/hotel-casino/property-home.shtml?

and HGVC rents rooms in the TS complex, 

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...cations-hotel-center-strip-LASCSGV/index.html

I doubt if the atmosphere will change, just because HGVC sells some TS's.  

IF (the HGVC TS's turn out to be and affiliate) AND IF (the HGVC TS's have a lower MF than the Westgate TS's) THEN I would seriously consider buying a 7K resale week as a trader.  Never would stay at the PH, but would like to stay at the Flamingo TS for New Years.


----------

